# D.A.M. Quick Champion Reels



## GTOK (Jul 31, 2010)

I Got Some D.A.M. Quick Champion Reels On Ebay. One 700b And One 800b.
They Are Very Much Like Old Style Abu Ambassadeurs The 700b Is Same Size As A 5000 And The 800b Is Same Size As A 6000. Both Reels Have Bearings On The Spool. Both Reels Are Marked Made In West Germany And Are In Near New Condition. Reels Are Silver In Color.
The Workmanship Seems To Be Equal To Abu. Any One Have Experience With These Reels. They Are Very Smooth And Look Like They Would Be Good For Light Saltwater Use. I Was Going To Use 7 Ft Inshore Rods. Thanks For Any Information You Can Give. I Fish Gulf Of Mexico At Rockport Texas
GTOK


----------



## GTOK (Jul 31, 2010)

*Stumped the board????*

Stumped The Board????
don't Know If I Stumped The Board With My Question About The D.a.m. Quick Champion Reels. I Know The Reels Were Made In The 1980's But I Just Thought Some Of The Old Timers Might Some Input Or Information On The Reels. . Maybe It Was Not Interesting Enough For Any Replies. I Guess It Was Just To Dull! Thanks???


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

With all due respect, you're probably gonna want to give threads more than 21 hours before you start going off about everyone choosing to ignore your question.

And here's a site with all the schematics for the Quick reels:

http://www.reeldr.com/SCHEMATICS/DAM%20QUICK/index.html

I have done refurbishes on several of the smaller DAM Quick spinners. They are well-made and sturdy reels.

Evan


----------



## GTOK (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the schematics. I have several quick spinners, 110, 220, 330,440, 550, and some of the skirted spool spinners 1400, 3000,4000 and a 5000. They all seem to be great reels high qualityand robust design. And they look to be bulletproof. All are old reels and like they say they don't make'um like they used to. I think d.a.m. Quick is still making reels but i don't if they are still made in germany. I have saw new models on ebay.
Thanks gtok


----------

